# How much does a brain scan cost?



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

The average price would be what? Depends what they are scanning for? I want to take it so the doctor can explain, if he finds anything, parts of the brain that are abnormal, like in size or structure, and how it affects me every day. Maybe there will be a link for DP or DR on it, the childhood abuse will probably show something on the brain scan.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

My doc tells me it's not bio-chemical.


----------



## UniversalShape1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Lol i think it costs about 3000 dollars and I know people with dp/dr who have had their brain scanned and nothing showed up. Those PET or MRI scans rarely show anything significant


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I had an MRI for "free" and apparently nothing was out of the ordinary. I write "free" because while we essentially have free healthcare in Sweden, as long as money is involved nothing is ever free.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> The average price would be what? Depends what they are scanning for? I want to take it so the doctor can explain, if he finds anything, parts of the brain that are abnormal, like in size or structure, and how it affects me every day. Maybe there will be a link for DP or DR on it, the childhood abuse will probably show something on the brain scan.


Apparently, the two brain scans out there that will detect DP/DR from my understanding are a PET scan and an fMRI. I posted here awhile ago about getting an fMRI done, and unfortunately, it is a bit costly. $1,200. According to what the brain scan specialist told me, they have to do an MRI first to see the structural part of the brain, and then an fMRI to see deep inside the brain and see it's functioning. I personally would go with an fMRI if you have the means. Good luck.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> The average price would be what? Depends what they are scanning for? I want to take it so the doctor can explain, if he finds anything, parts of the brain that are abnormal, like in size or structure, and how it affects me every day. Maybe there will be a link for DP or DR on it, the childhood abuse will probably show something on the brain scan.


A MRI will accurately show size, structure, anomalies (unremarkable), abnormalities and lesions (damaged by disease or trauma). Normally DP will not show. But if you had significant violent blows, then there may be lesions that show.

Without insurance it runs around $1200. You may be able to work with some organization that will give a discount - insurance companies negotiate the price they pay to about $400.

EEG cost less and show electrical activity of the brain. Neurologists often run both these tests. Again, DP does not normally show.


----------

